# C a r won't start on 2007 Nissan Sentra 6 speed transmission



## Jyates101 (Nov 27, 2019)

My car has been at the Nissan dealership for 4 months with no progress. I've replaced key, sensor ring, bcm, and now Nissan wants me to get the ECU from the car I got the bcm from that I ordered online. I do realize that the bcm for this car is a discontinued part but thought Nissan would have a better knowledge of the car. So anybody have any ideas on how to address this problem. I love the car and would really like to have it up and running. It just seems the dealership is as lost as I am.


----------

